# Skx007 & Monster Reviews?????



## ODP (Apr 3, 2005)

Do any of you folks know of any good links to reviews on the Seiko SKX007 and Monster watches?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Here's a couple.

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.php?showtopic=7139

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.php?showtopic=8574


----------



## Gunscrossed (Mar 20, 2005)

Not quite a review but still cool....

http://www.chronoguy.com/horology/seiko/index.html


----------



## jimfs1 (Mar 4, 2005)

I found this yesterday,

http://www.thepurists.com/watch/features/8ohms/7s26/

Very interesting.

Jim


----------

